# Jessica Alba: Baby ist da.



## Tokko (10 Juni 2008)

.





Jessica Alba and her husband Cash Warren have welcomed a baby girl, her rep confirms to Usmagazine.com.

Honor Marie Warren was born Saturday at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles.

Alba's father was overheard saying "she's beautiful." Warren — in a T-shirt, jeans and baseball cap — was spotted carrying food into the maternity ward Sunday.

Alba, 26, and Warren, 28, announced they were expecting last December. (See more surprise pregnancies here.)

During her pregnancy, Alba admitted, "anything could make me incredibly angry or break down crying. That’s not something I’m used to.”

Her one fear about mommyhood: Breastfeeding.

She told Extra she had a dream, and "it had to do with breastfeeding, which is the only thing I’m paranoid about. More than giving birth.”

She and Warren got engaged after announcing their baby news.

They quietly wed in the Beverly Hills courthouse's ceremony room on May 19.

They just moved into a $4 million Beverly Hills home with their three dogs.

"It's a lot of stress to buy a house, have a baby and get married in six months," she recently told USA Weekend. "It's a lot of life-changing decisions. I'm really, really secure and happy in my relationship."





Quelle:
usmagazine.com
.


.


----------



## maierchen (10 Juni 2008)

Dann mal Glückwunsch Frau Alba!


----------

